

typeface.js -- Rendering text with Javascript, canvas, and VML - nreece
http://typeface.neocracy.org/

======
pmjordan
Looks respectable, although it breaks clipboard use and also doesn't work on
Opera. (not quite sure why)

------
jm3
"Can't call method "read" on an undefined value at
/www/sites/typeface/lib/TypefaceJS.pm line 36."

(this upon attempting to convert a font to test it)

------
zealog
This looks great, but I'd be hard pressed to use it on anything other than
occasional headers until someone figures out a hack for copy/paste support.

~~~
unalone
I really keep hoping that embedded fonts carry on. The many workarounds I've
seen all have a lot of downsides. Embedding fonts could fix all that
immediately.

And it's about time. I'm sick of seeing Georgia on every single web page I
visit.

~~~
boucher
Unfortunately, its a copyright violation to embed fonts. I'm surprised Firefox
decided to implement the ability to embed fonts, but I'll be far more
surprised if Microsoft decides to. And, if they don't, embedding fonts will
remain something you cannot rely on.

~~~
noblethrasher
IE already supports font embedding and has for years. Their font embedding
tech was developed with input from the font making industry and they plan to
make the technology available for other browser vendors to freely use. Bill
Hill, an MS researcher has been a strong advocate of improving typography on
the web.

~~~
boucher
IE's current support is limited to the EOT format I believe
([http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-fight-for-fantastic-fonts-
or...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-fight-for-fantastic-fonts-or-lets-give-
tahoma-a-rest)), which is almost completely unused in the real world. There
would need to be a lot more work done in this area to make it practical I
think.

